# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Nước Pháp tháng 6 – rợp trời lavender - Du lịch Pháp

## hangnt

*Nước Pháp tháng 6, những cánh đồng oải hương tím ngát khoe sắc màu. Nói đến hoa oải hương nước Pháp, nhiều người sẽ nghĩ ngay tới Provence – một thành phố cổ kính nằm ở miền Đông Nam nước Pháp. Đến Provence vào mùa oải hương bạn có cảm giác như lạc vào chốn thần tiên.* 


Hoa oải hương nở rộ vào mùa hè, tạo nên bức tranh phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp ở miền quê Luberon. Hoa oải hương chuyển sang màu tím vào cuối tháng 6, đến đầu tháng 9 thì được thu hoạch.

Oải hương (tên tiếng Anh là Lavender) là một loài hoa đặc trưng của mùa hè có xuất xứ từ khu vực Địa Trung Hải. Oải hương ngoài vẻ đẹp lãng mạn còn có nhiều tác dụng khác như làm trà để uống, chữa đau đầu, tinh dầu oải hương giúp vết thương mau lành, nước hoa mang hương thơm oải hương không chỉ trở thành nước hoa được nhiều người yêu thích mà còn có công dụng xua đuổi côn trùng. Hoa oải hương có thể được chế tạo thành rất nhiều các sản phẩm hữu ích.



Cũng chính vì những có lợi ích kinh tế như thế mà oải hương đã được đem trồng để kinh doanh tại nhiều nước trên thế giới.



Provence - xứ sở của hoa oải hương. Những cánh đồng oải hương tím ngắt trải dài tới chân trời là hình ảnh nổi tiếng khắp thế giới.





Màu hoa tím ngắt trải dài tới chân trời này từng là nguồn cảm hứng cho tác phẩm của rất nhiều danh họa như Monet và Van Gogh.



Loài lavender Anh màu nhạt hơn được sử dụng để làm nước hoa, còn lavender Tây Ban Nha có màu tím đậm hơn và rất quý hiếm. Cứ đến độ tháng 5 lavender lại nở tím ngắt cả vùng đồi núi Provence.



Lavender có thể được sử dụng để làm túi thơm, nước hoa, trà, xà phòng, các loại hương liệu và một số món ăn đặc trưng nước Pháp.





Hoa oải hương nở rộ vào mùa hè, tạo nên bức tranh phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp ở miền quê Luberon. Hoa oải hương chuyển sang màu tím vào cuối tháng 6, đến đầu tháng 9 thì được thu hoạch.

----------


## jhonnyboy

Màu tím đẹp quá :X
chụp ảnh cưới ở đây thì tuyệt đấy

----------


## songthan

Đẹp mê ly 
Tuyệt quá cánh đồng hoa tím

----------


## saohoa

muốn chụp ảnh hao này phải nhắm tháng 6 thoai

----------


## Mituot

lavender đẹp quá
Sắc tím chung thủy

----------

